# RIP Bluzfish



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been trying to get a hold of Eric (you'll know him as Bluzfish here on the forum) to see if he needed a ride to the guitar show this Sunday. I have met him a couple of times and knew he didn't own a car. I also knew he had been fighting cancer the past year so when there was no response from him I got suspicious and started searching him out. Anyway I came across his obituary from Vancouver. Sad day. We lost a good guy. He was kind-hearted, witty and relevant. Maybe leave a message on his obit to let his family know that he was appreciated.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/theprovince/obituary.aspx?pid=175748733


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Deeply saddend by this news. We shared several stories about his medical condition. I was in his position at one time in my life, and i hoped that our chats would have been uplifting for him. Eric was the only friend i had on my friends list here on GC. I will miss you my friend. God took you too soon.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dam......that's really sad. He was someone I wanted to hang out with one day. I never him met in person, but I had dealings with him, exchanged messages & such. Always came across as a great guy. 
Thanks for being his friend, and letting us know.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry to see we've lost one of our own. Condolences to all his family and friends.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Dam......that's really sad. He was someone I wanted to hang out with one day. I never him met in person, but I had dealings with him, exchanged messages & such. Always came across as a great guy.
> Thanks for being his friend, and letting us know.


I feel precisely the same, we had a connection but never connected. Shame on me for not forcing the issue. RIP Eric.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn. Was hoping to meet up with him at the guitar show this weekend. 
He was kind enough to freecycle a Jensen speaker to me and I wanted to repay the gesture.
RIP Eric.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Shit. He was awesome. What can I do to let his friends and family to know that he had an impact here? I'm not gonna donate to the heart & stroke.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Double post. Deleted this one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The regulars here have become a small online community of "friends". I didn't have the opportunity to meet Eric but I feel like I have lost a friend. This news hurts. RIP Eric.

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> Shit. He was awesome. What can I do to let his friends and family to know that he had an impact here? I'm not gonna donate to the heart & stroke.



There is a link in post #1. 

I left a message through it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> The regulars here have become a small online community of "friends". I didn't have the opportunity to meet Eric but I feel like I have lost a friend. This news hurts. RIP Eric.
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave - I missed it up there in the corner.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I know I've definitely had positive exchanges with him.

That's sad news indeed.

RIP to anothe guitar lover.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A respected long time member of the forum. My condolences to the family


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sad to hear. Condolences to his family. I hope someone can lead the family over to this forum so they'll know how much he is appreciated here.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ahh man! Sad news day. Condolences to his family. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Another online friend gone by Bluzfish ..how's the jam up there ?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Deepest condolences to his Family. He will be sorrily missed on this Forum.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Sad news, I had a few pm exchanges with him. Good guy, wish I could have got to know him better.
RIP Bluzfish


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

oops double post


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. I, too, had a very favorable impression from his posts here.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

That truly sucks. My sincerest condolences to his family and friends. May fond memories ease the sorrows


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

We lost a good one. RIP Eric.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Swervin, thanks so much for letting us know. Eric was such a cool guy with a great sense of humour. We had a few conversations while my Wife was undergoing Chemo/Radiation/Surgery a while back. He was very supportive and his comments were insightful. He even tried to cheer me up with with an LP and sent me this Notice: "bluzfish just purchased the following item and gifted it to you:Gary Moore Greeny Les Paul". He was definitely a person I would have enjoyed hanging out with. I am truly saddened by this news. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RIP 

Not sure if I ever had a conversation with him, but I definitely know the name and he always seemed nice on the forums. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Shit. Back in the day Bluz and I were in the same place at the same time quite often. Here it was the same. He was a damned good player.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very sad news. My condolences to his family.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

very sad. He had an amazingly upbeat attitude on here even while going through such a battle.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Eric ("Bluzfish") ...for those of us that never met him in person.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes sad news, condolences to his family & friends.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very sad news. This hits closer to home than 'the Stars' that usually get posted in this section. 

I remember some of his posts, seemed to always be polite and respectful. In other words, a fine Canadian. And a musician to boot. To early gone, I'm afraid.


______________________
BTW (and totally off-topic, don't want to derail) but does anyone in Edmonton have anything to do with, or even awareness of, Tushfest? Another good guy, taken too early, by cancer.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sad news. 

Condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh my.... condolences to all who knew him...

RIP


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, that's sad to hear. RIP Bluzfish.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Terrible news. I knew he was fighting it but I was really hoping he would beat it, he had such a great attitude. Deepest condolences to his family.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm shocked and saddened to hear this. My forum interactions with him were always positive. He admitted about how much he admired my '81 MIJ Epi Riviera. I thought that when I retired and moved out to Edmonton and settled in, that I should lend it to him since he was such a gentleman about it. Looks like that sadly won't happen. RIP Eric.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Made a trade with him on here and was astounded by how genuine kind and friendly he was! Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends RIP Eric


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Ah man, that's too bad.

He was the first one to reply to my first post here. He also passed along a lot of helpful advice during my short time here.

RIP Bluzfish.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I liked that guy. Damn cancer.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Better for knowing him, poorer without him. RIP Eric.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Condolences, thoughts and prayers for his family.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear of his passing. I know I would have liked him if I had the opportunity to meet him. By our posts, we agreed on many things.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

What a shocker. I read the thread title and thought "Huh!". I will personally miss his wit and sense of humour. So sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Condolences to all who knew him. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I haven't been around here long enough to have known him but it sounds like he was well liked and will be missed. RIP

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't get on here much anymore, but I remember Bluzfish very well from his posts. Very sad news. My condolences to his family and friends as well.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

That's very sad... one of our brothers.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just as an aside, I took the opportunity to visit the Obituary and "Guest Book" for Eric. I am really impressed by all the comments of our members expressing their sympathy and remembrances of Eric. I know he would have appreciated it. Just goes to prove that this Forum is one big close knit Family. Good on you GC!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Intrepid. You beat me to it.


----------

